# Fireworks



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

My second time around shooting fireworks on the 4th, couldn't get my wireless remote to work due to not using it since last year did the best i could.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The last one is my favorite. Its been way to hot for me to get out and take photos.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great pictures, you are way above my talent level.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

old 37 said:


> Great pictures, you are way above my talent level.


Thank you old 37, this is my second time shooting fireworks, so on the learning path.


----------

